# كيفية صناعة مونو ايثانول امين(mea)؟؟؟؟



## مهندسه كيميائيه 22 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زملائي الكرام:
اذا تكرمتو احتاج الى مساعدتكم 
ارجو مساعدتي باعطائي معلومات شبه وافيه عن كيفية صناعة مادة مونو ايثانول امين (mea)


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مونو ايثايل أمين ينتج من تفاعل أثيلين مع محلول الأمونيا والتفاعل ينتج داي ايثانول أمين وتراي ايثانول أمين والنسبة للناتج يمكن التحكم بها بتغيير النسبة الستوكيموترية للتفاعل ...







ملاحظة التفاعل باعث للحرارة وهناك حاجة إلى الضبط لمنع حدوث تفاعل كبير لايمكن السيطرة عليه وبالتوفيق ...

ويمنك زيارة هذا الرابط لكي تستفادين أكثر من المعلومات ولاتنسوني من الدعاء .........
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoethanolamine


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الاستاذ / مهندس المحبه 
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
ولكن هل ممكن توضيح أكثر عن ظروف التفاعل (reaction condition) 
هل يوجد حافز catalist لاتمام التفاعل ؟ 
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يدخل المونو ايثانول امين فى صناعة مزيلات الصدأ


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / مهندس المحبه
> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> ولكن هل ممكن توضيح أكثر عن ظروف التفاعل (reaction condition)
> هل يوجد حافز catalist لاتمام التفاعل ؟
> وجزاك الله خيراا



أرجو منك زيارة الرابط وبالتوفيق .....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monoethanolamine


----------

